# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه اصفهان

## Mahsa.Nzr

*از ویکیپدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد*

دانشگاه اصفهان یکی از دو دانشگاه بزرگ دولتی شهر اصفهان است. موقعیت فیزیکی این دانشگاه به گونهای است که در مجاورت دروازه شیراز قرار گرفته و با وسعت ۴ میلیون متر مربع از بزرگترین دانشگاههای ایران است. دانشگاه دیگر بزرگ دولتی اصفهان، دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان  است که در سوی دیگر اصفهان و در حومه شهر، قرار گرفتهاست. پس از تصویت  قانون تأسیس وزارت بهداشت و درمان و آموزش پزشکی در سال ۱۳۶۲ دانشکدههای  پزشکی، داروسازی و بهداشت دانشگاه اصفهان به عنوان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی استان اصفهان مستقل از دانشگاه اصفهان شناخته شد.


رشته های ارائه شده

*آموزش(علوم تربیتی)*
برنامه درسی در سطح دکتریبرنامه ریزی آموزشی در سطح کارشناسی ارشدآموزش علوم در سطح کارشناسی ارشد(در شرف تاسیس)فلسفه آموزش و پروش در سطح کارشناسی ارشد و دکتریمدیریت آموزشی در سطح کارشناسی ارشد و دکتریمدیریت و برنامه ریزی آموزشی در سطح کارشناسیتکنولوژی آموزشی در سطح کارشناسی
*علوم پایه*

ریاضیات محض و کاربردی در سه مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا.فیزیک در سه مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا.زمینشناسی در سه مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا.شیمی در سه مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا.زیستشناسی با گرایشهای:-ژنتیک و میکروبیولوژی و جانورشناسی و گیاه شناسی. (در مقاطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا .)آمار در مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا.
*علوم مهندسی*

مهندسی برق (گرایش الکترونیک و قدرت) در سه مقطع کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا.مهندسی کامپیوتر (در دو گرایش نرمافزار و سختافزار) در سه مقطع کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا.مهندسی شیمی (گرایش فرآیند) در سه مقطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشدو دکترا.

مهندسی عمران(در دو گرایش نقشهبرداری و عمران)مهندسی پزشکی (بیوالکتریک)مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات (it)مهندسی مکانیک (سیالات)مهندسی بیو تکنولوژیمهندسی راه آهن (خطوط)
*زبانهای خارجه*

مترجمی زبان انگلیسی(کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد)زبان آلمانیزبان فرانسهزبان عربیزبان وادبیات انگلیسی(کارشناسی و از سال تحصیلی ۸۷کارشناسی ارشد)زبان ارمنیآموزش زبان انگلیسی(کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری)*علوم اداری و اقتصاد*مدیریت صنعتی، بازرگانی و دولتیاقتصاد نظری، بازرگانیعلوم سیاسیحقوقحسابداری
*ادبیات و علوم انسانی*

ادبیات فارسیفلسفهجامعه شناسیالهیاتتاریخجغرافیا
*تربیت بدنی*

تربیت بدنی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

سایت دانشگاه


دانشگاه اصفهان

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی
*
نظر  به سوابق علمي و فرهنگي و اهميت تاريخي شهر اصفهان‌، در پاسخ به خواست  مردم ‌فرهنگ دوست و ادب پرور اصفهان‌، هيئت دولت در مهرماه ۱۳۳۷ با تأسيس  دانشكده ادبيات درشهر اصفهان موافقت كرد، از آذرماه ۱۳۳۷ از سوي آقاي دكتر  مهران وزير آموزش و پرورش وقت‌ آقاي دكتر عباس فاروقي استاد دانشسراي عالي  با حفظ سمت به رياست دانشكده ادبيات‌، منصوب‌شد و با اينكه امكانات كم و  كادر آموزشي ناكافي بود از اوايل دي ماه ۱۳۳۷ اين دانشكده با دو رشته‌زبان و  ادبيات فارسي و ادبيات انگليسي گشايش يافت‌. در ابتدا دانشكده در خانه‌اي  اجاره‌اي با دواطاق شروع به كار كرد ولي از آغاز سال تحصيلي ۳۹-۱۳۳۸ اين  دانشكده به محلي در جنب بناي شاهزاده ابراهيم كه به كمك اداره اوقاف با  موافقت اداره كل آموزش و پرورش آماده بهره‌برداري‌شده‌بود انتقال يافت‌.
در سال ۳۹-۱۳۳۸ رشته‌هاي فلسفه‌، علوم تربيتي و زبان و ادبيات ارمني نيز در  دانشكده بهدو رشته قبلي افزوده شد و در سال تحصيلي ۴۲-۱۳۴۱ رشته زبان و  ادبيات عرب نيز داير گرديد؛ درهمين سال دبيرخانه دانشگاه اصفهان شكل گرفت و  فعاليتهاي آموزشي و پژوهشي آن با مديريتي‌واحد به رياست دكتر قاسم معتمدي  به كار خود ادامه داد. در سال ۱۳۴۵ رشته تاريخ با مديريت دكتر لطف ا...  هنرفر مؤلف كتاب «گنجينه آثار تاريخي اصفهان‌» تأسيس گرديد در همان سال  رشته‌جغرافيا نيز به رشته‌هاي قبلي افزوده شد.
در سال ۱۳۴۷ ساختمان موقت دانشكده ادبيات در خيابان (هزار جريب‌) آماده  بهره‌برداري‌شد و با رشته‌هاي زبان و ادبيات فارسي‌، زبان و ادبيات  انگليسي‌، فلسفه‌، علوم تربيتي‌، زبان وادبيات ارمني‌، زبان و ادبيات عرب‌،  تاريخ و ايران شناسي‌، جغرافيا، زبان و ادبيات فرانسه‌،پاكستان‌شناسي و  زبان اردو گشايش يافت‌. در همين سال دوره ليسانس شبانه نيز شروع به كار  كرد.در سال ۱۳۴۸ گروه علوم اجتماعي داير گرديد.
در سال تحصيلي ۵۴-۱۳۵۳ رشته زبان و ادبيات آلماني نيز به گروه زبانهاي  خارجي افزوده‌شد. در سال ۱۳۴۹ پس از تأسيس دانشكده علوم تربيتي‌، رشته  فلسفه به آن دانشكده منتقل‌گرديد و مجموع رشته‌هاي دانشكده ادبيات علوم  انساني در چهار گروه آموزشي به شرح زير اداره‌مي‌شد:
۱- گروه زبان و ادبيات فارسي ۲- گروه علوم اجتماعي و جغرافيا
۳- گروه زبانهاي خارجي ۴-گروه تاريخ و ايران شناسي
در سال ۱۳۵۵ دانشكده زبانهاي خارجي تأسيس گرديد و گروه زبانهاي خارجي به آن  دانشكده انتقال يافت‌. در سال ۱۳۵۳ رشته‌هاي علوم اجتماعي و جغرافيا از  يكديگر تفكيك گرديد و هر يك به گروه مستقلي تبديل گرديد. در سال ۱۳۶۷ رشته  فلسفه مجدداً به دانشكده ادبيات و علوم‌انساني منتقل گرديد و فعاليت خود را  در مقطع كارشناسي فلسفه و با سياست توسعه طولي آن درمقطع كارشناسي ارشد و  دكتري آغاز نمود. تاريخچه هر يك از گروههاي آموزشي به تفكيك درصفحات بعدي  خواهد آمد.
گروه حقوق دانشگاه اصفهان از سال تحصيلي ۷۵-۷۴ در مقطع كارشناسي آغاز به  كار نموده‌و در بهمن ۱۳۷۴ اولين دوره دانشجويان خود را به صورت شبانه  پذيرفت‌. اولين دوره فارغ‌التحصيلان مقطع كارشناسي گروه حقوق دانشگاه  اصفهان در بهمن ماه ۱۳۷۸ فارع التحصيل‌گرديدند. اين گروه بر اساس  هماهنگي‌هاي بعمل آمده با رئيس محترم دانشگاه از نيمسال تحصيلي‌اول ۸۱-۱۳۸۰  به دانشكده علوم اداري و اقتصاد منتقل گرديد
ساختمان جديد دانشکده ادبيات و علوم انساني در سال ۱۳۷۵ در مساحت ۱۷۰۰۰ متر مربع با ظرفيت بيش از ۲۵۰۰ دانشجو افتتاح گرديد.
اين دانشکده در حال حاضر با هفت گروه آموزشي:
۱- گروه زبان و ادبيات فارسي ۲- گروه علوم قران و حديث
۳- گروه تاريخ ۴-گروه فلسفه وكلام اسلامي
۵- گروه فلسفه ۶- گروه علوم اجتماعي
۷- گروه معارف
با ۸۷ عضو هيات علمي ثابت و ۱۰۰ عضو حق التدريس با بيش از ۳۰۰۰ دانشجو در  سه مقطع کارشناسي و کارشناسي ارشد و دکتري در دو نوبت شبانه و روزانه و با  بيش از ۲۴ گرايش مختلف و با تعداد ۴۰ کارمند رسمي پيماني قراردادي مشغول  فعاليت آموزشي و پژوهشي مي باشد.
امکانات کلی دانشکده عبارتند از:
• ۳۳ کلاس درس
• ۴ سايت کامپيوتري برای دانشجویان کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری
• یک مرکز شبکه و it مجهز به فیبر نوری و سرورهای قدرتمند که کل دانشکده را تحت پوشش قرار می دهد.
• ۱ قطب علمي تاريخ
• ۱ قطب علمي زبان و ادبيات فارسي
• ۳ کتابخانه تخصصي با بيش از ۱۰۰۰۰۰ هزار جلد کتاب
• يک مرکز اسناد و مجلات با بانک cd
• ۶ مجله علمي و پژوهشي
• ۶ انجمن علمي فعال
• ۴ تشکل سياسي
• ۱ واحد کافه تريا
• يک واحد امور نابينايان و جانبازان
• ۲ نماز خانه
• ۳ تالار جهت برگزاری کنفرانسها و تجمعات عمومی
شوراها و کميته هاي فعال در اين دانشکده، شوراي کتاب، شوراي آموزشي و  پژوهشي دانشکده ، شوراي برنامه ريزي درسي، شوراي تحصيلات تکميلي و کميته  ارتقاء مي باشد.
رياست اين دانشکده هم اکنون بر عهده جناب آقاي دکتر بيدهندي استاديارگروه  فلسفه و کلام اسلامي است و ۴ معاونت از جمله معاون آموزشي، معاون فرهنگي،  معاون پژوهشي و تحصيلات تکميلي و معاون مالي و اداري با ایشان همکاری می  کنند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده تربیت بدنی*

*درباره دانشکده*
 دانشکده تربيت بدني در حال حاضر داراي يک گروه آموزشي  تحت عنوان تربيت بدني و علوم ورزشي مي باشد. اين گروه در دو مقطع کارشناسي  و کارشناسي ارشد به تربيت دانشجو مشغول است.
به طور کلي در دوره  کارشناسي ۲۰ واحد عمومي و ۱۲۰ واحد اختصاصي وجود دارد. حدود ۳۰ درصد از  واحد هاي اختصاصي به صورت عملي و مابقي به صورت تئوري ارائه مي شود. دوره  کارشناسي ارشد در چهار گرايش ارئه شده و حدود ۳۸ واحد درسي را شامل مي شود.

*تاریخچه دانشکده تربیت بدنی دانشگاه اصفهان*
 ۱۳۵۴- گروه تربيت بدني جهت ارائه واحد درسي تربيت  بدني عمومي در دانشکده علوم تربيتي شکل گرفت. آقاي دکتر عليجانيان به عنوان  اولين رئيس گروه به فعاليت پرداختند. اعضاي اوليه گروه همگي از اداره  تربيت بدني به گروه پيوستند.
۱۳۶۲- اولين دوره از دانشجويان رشته تربيت  بدني در گروه پذيرفته مي شوند. آقاي سيد اسماعيل مير رمضاني به همراهي  آقايان دادفرنيا, دکتر طبائيان, دکتر خيام باشي در راه اندازي دوره  کارشناسي تربيت بدني نقش کليدي داشتند.
آقايان دکتر وحيد ذوالاکتاف,  دکتر محمد سلطان حسيني, دکتر غلامعلي قاسمي, آقاي مجتبي توتوني از  دانشجويان اولين دوره کارشناسي هستند که در حال حاضر مشغول به خدمت مي  باشند.
۱۳۶۹- موافقت اصولي براي تبديل گروه به دانشکده از وزارت علوم  اخذ گرديد. آقاي مسعود نادريان در اين ارتباط نقش فعالي را عهده دار مي  شوند. به همت ايشان گروه تربيت بدني از دانشکده علوم تربيتي به سالن شهيد  بهراميان انتقال مي يابد.
۱۳۷۶- اولين دوره کارشناسي ارشد تربيت بدني و  علوم ورزشي در دانشکده راه اندازي مي گردد. آقاي مسعود نادريان در خلال  سالهاي ۱۳۶۹ الي ۱۳۷۸ عهده دار رياست گروه و سپس دانشکده تربيت بدني بوده  اند. با توجه به راه اندازي تحصيلات تکميلي دانشکده در زمان نامبرده, مي  توان ايشان را موسس تحصيلات تکميلي در رشته تربيت بدني دانشگاه اصفهان  دانست.
* 
وضعیت فعلی دانشکده
* 
*پذيرش دانشجو:
*دانشکده تربيت  بدني سالانه حدودا۴۵ دانشجوي دختر و پسر را در مقطع کارشناسي تربيت بدني و  علوم ورزشي و۸۰دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد پذيرش و تربيت مي کند. تعداد کل  دانشجويان دانشکده حدود ۵۷۰ نفر است.

*پرسنل آموزشي و پژوهشي:
*دانشکده  داراي ۱۷ عضو هيات علمي ميباشد و کارشناسان در سطح دانشگاه و خارج از  دانشگاه با اين دانشکده همکاري حق التدريس دارند.فهرست اعضاء حق التدريس  دانشکده و پست الکترونيکي آنها را مي توانيد در همين سايت ملاحضه نماييد.

*فضاهاي ورزشي:
*با  توجه به مشترک بودن فضاها و تسهيلات ورزشي بين دانشکده و ادارات تربيت  بدني به صفحه وضعيت تاسيسات ورزشي و فضاهاي ورزشي اداره تربيت بدني مراجعه  کنيد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشـكده زبـانـهاي خـارجي* درسال ۱۳۵۳ بعنوان يك دانشكده مستقل تاسيس  گرديد. گروههاي آموزشي دانشكده زبانهاي خارجي عبارتند از: زبان وادبیات  انگلیسی، زبان وادبیات عربي، زبان وادبیات فرانسه، مترجمی آلماني و ادبیات  ارمني و گروه زبانشناسی می باشد.

 گروه زبان انگليسی(قديمی ترين گروه دانشکده)درسال ۱۳۳۷،زبان وادبيات  فرانسه درسال ۱۳۳۸، گروه ارمنی شناسی درسال ۱۳۳۹،گروه زبان وادبيات عربی  درسال ۱۳۴۱، گروه زبان وادبيات آلمانی درسال ۱۳۷۳ وهمچنين گروه زبان شناسی  درسال ۱۳۸۵ تاسيس گرديدند.

 تعداد کل دانشجویان در سال ۱۳۹۰ در مقاطع كارشناسي، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري ۱۳۵۲ نفر می باشند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم اداری و اقتصاد* در سال ۱۳۵۶ به عنوان يكي از دانشکده‌های  دانشگاه اصفهان واقع در خيابان شمس‌آبادي کوچه شاهزاده ابراهيم فعاليت خود  را با سه گروه آموزشی اقتصاد – مديريت و حسابداری آغاز نمود. در سال ۱۳۶۹  گروه علوم‌سياسي در اين دانشکده راه‌اندازي گرديده و در سال ۱۳۸۰ گروه حقوق  به اين دانشکده ملحق شد. اکنون اين دانشکده پس از گذشت سه دهه با ۵ گروه  آموزشی اقتصاد، مديريت، حسابداری، علوم‌سياسي و حقوق با بيش از ۸۰ نفر عضو  هيأت‌علمی و بالغ بر ۲۹۰۰ نفر دانشجو در مقاطع کارشناسی، کارشناسی‌ارشد و  دکتری مشغول انجام فعاليتهاي آموزشی و پژوهشی می باشد که در این میان  گروه‌های اقتصاد، مديريت و علوم‌سیاسی علاوه بر دوره‌های کارشناسی و  کارشناسی‌ارشد مجری دوره دکتری نيز می‌باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم دانشگاه اصفهان* در سال ۱۳۴۳ شمسی پایه گذاری شده است. این دانشکده شامل ۵ گروه آموزشی آمار،ریاضی،فیزیک،زیست شناسی و زمین  شناسی می باشد که در تمامی مقاطع تحصیلی دکتری، کارشناسی ارشد و کارشناسی  مبادرت به پذیرش دانشجو در سطوح داخلی و خارجی می نماید. در حال حاضر این  دانشکده با سابقه ی نزدیک به ۵۰ سال تجربه و در اختیار داشتن اساتید مجرب و  امکانات آموزشی و پژوهشی و تجهیزات آزمایشگاهی پیشرفته، یکی از قطب های  مهم علوم پایه در کشور می باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی*

اين دانشكده در سال ۱۳۴۸ تاسيس گرديد و يكي از قديمي ترين دانشكده هاي  دانشگاه اصفهان است. اين دانشكده در سطوح كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد و دكترا  دانشجو مي پذيرد و با ۵ گروه آموزشي داراي _ عضو هيات علمي تمام وقت  فعاليت دارد. از اين مجموعه، گروه علوم تربيتي باسابقه تر و بزرگتر از بقيه  است، چهار گروه ديگر شامل روانشناسي، مشاوره، کودکان با نيازهاي خاص و  علوم كتابداري و اطلاع رساني مي باشد.
همه گروهها در يك ساختمان مستقر  هستند كه در بخش پائيني (ضلع شمال شرقي) محوطه اصلي دانشگاه اصفهان واقع  شده است. دانشكده به طور مداوم به توسعه و آموزش و پرورش عمومي و خدمات  اجتماعي در استان اصفهان مدد رسانده است. اين دانشكده غير از ارائه سطوح  كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد و دکتري، دوره هاي كوتاه مدت و ميان مدت توسعه  كاركنان در آموزش  و پرورش استان و  بهداشت را فراهم مي آورد همچنين به  تحقيقات توجه بسيار دارد و اين توجه در دوره هاي تكميلي (كارشناسي ارشد و  دكترا) و در پروژه هاي تحقيقاتي اعضاي هيات علمي دانشكده تجلي مي يابد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده فني و مهندسي* در سال ۱۳۶۷ با صدور مجوز از طرف شوراي گسترش  دانشگاههاي وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالي (وزارت علوم ، تحقيقات و فن آوري) با  سه رشته در مقطع كارشناسي : مهندسي كامپيوتر(نرم افزار)، مهندسي  كامپيوتر(سخت افزار)و مهندسي عمران (نقشه برداري) و تعداد ۷ عضو هيئت علمي و  ۱۷۰ نفر دانشجو آغاز بكار نمود . در حال حاضر اين دانشكده با داشتن ۳ مقطع  دكترا و ۸ مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و ۱۰ مقطع كارشناسي فعاليت دارد. امكانات  آموزشي و كمك آموزشي دانشكده شامل ۳۰ آزمايشگاه و ۲ كارگاه : ۱۰ آزمايشگاه  گروه مهندسي الكترونيك ، ۹ آزمايشگاه گروه مهندسي كامپيوتر، ۳ آزمايشگاه  گروه مهندسي نقشه برداري، ۴ آزمايشگاه گروه مهندسي شيمي، ۲ آزمايشگاه گروه  مهندسي پزشكي ، ۲ آزمايشگاه و ۲ کارگاه گروه مهندسی مکانيک و دو سايت جهت  انجام پروژه هاي دانشجويانكارشناسي و نيز سايتهاي متعدد جهت دانشجويان  تحصيلات تكميلي رشته هاي مختلف مي باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده جغرافيا و برنامه ریزی* دانشگاه اصفهان در ابتدا از سال ۱۳۴۵ با  تأسيس دورۀ کارشناسي کار خود را به عنوان گروه جغرافیا آغاز کرد. دورۀ  کارشناسي ارشد جغرافيا در سال ۱۳۶۶ با پذيرش چهار دانشجو افتتاح گرديد.  دورۀ دکتري در سال ۱۳۷۱ با پذيرش سه دانشجو کار خود را آغاز نمود. این  دانشکده از سال ۱۳۸۹ باعنوان دانشکده جغرافیا و برنامه ریزی در قالب ۳ گروه  آموزشی « جغرافیاو برنامه ریزی روستای، جغرافیاو برنامه ریزی شهری و  جغرافیا طبیعی » با ۲۱ عضو هیات علمی و با بیش از ۶۵۰ دانشجو در سه مقطع  تحصیلی کارشناسی، ارشد، دکتری و در ۵گرایش برنامه ریزی شهری، برنامه ریزی  روستایی، و اقلیم شناسی، ژئومرفولوژی، جغرافیا و برنامه ریزی توریسم هم  کنون به کار خود ادامه می دهد. اين دانشکده داراي آزمايشگاه آب و خاک و ،  سالن نقشه کشي سيستم هاي اطلاعات جغرافيايي(gis) و کارگاه برنامه ريزي شهري  و قطب علمی جغرافیا و پژوهشگاه علوم جغرافیا می باشد.

----------


## saeid sharifzade

دانشگاه اصفهان 28000 تا دانشجو داره !!!

----------

